# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة ( بسط الجمال ظلاله ) شعر د فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

**( بسط الجمال ظلاله )*

*شعر د.فالح الكيلاني*

*وتَسامَتِ الأ حلام تزهو نضرة** 
عند الضحى واريجها موفور*

*ياوردة بسط الجمال ظلاله** 
في عسجد بجلاله تقدير*

*ياايها الورد الاسيل خدوده*
*انت الحياة بزهوها لتسير*

*هذا الجمال مع الدلال حويته** 
أأريج ورد أم شذى وعطور ؟؟*

*يا وردة كل الورود اخالها*
*من نور خدك تزدهي وتمور*

*او من شفاهك تترع عطرها*
*متضوعا بأريجه و غزير*

*احبيبتي حني علي سويعة** 
تحيي الفؤاد برقة وتنير*

*من لي بنفس الطيب اغرسه ضحى** 
في طيب نفسك بالفؤاد يغور*

*اهواك حد الشوق في حلك الدجى*
*قلبي لقلبك شائق مسحور*

*هذا البعاد يزيد شوقي حرقة*
*رفقا به متوله مصدور*

*ماذا ارى رباه غير حبيبة*
*تحنو بشوق والسناء يمور*

*قبلتها عند المساء سعيدة*
*و الوجد يلهب بالحشا وسعير*

*وتتوق نفسي للوصال تزيده*
*فسعادة وهناءة وسرور*

*نفسي تحبك والوداد يزينها*
*ترنو اليك بلهفة فيفور*

*اهواك في ألق الورود يحفه*
*عند اللقاء أريجك المسحور*

*والنفس تسعد في لقا ئك ساعة*
*تسمو وفي جو السماء تطير*

*شعر*
*د.فالح نصيف الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز*
*أعلى النموذج*

 
********************

----------

